# Local CBS 56.1 not on DIRECTV Tuner?



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

I receive my locals OTA and for the past few days, the local CBS station KLFY TV 10's 10.1 signal has not been working.. 56.1 has, but it will not come up on my Directv Receiver tuner as the other local's do even after redoing the antenna setup.. Does anyone know if this is likely to be updated from Directv and/or does the station notify them of the change..

My guess is that they have officially switched full time to 56.1?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The station needs to update any changes with Tribune Media (zap2it.com), who supplies guide data to DirecTV and just about every other company with an EPG. Those changes will then automatically update at DirecTV.

DirecTV doesn't do anything to the data; they depend on the data from Tribune being correct, and Tribune in turn relies on the station to send them correct information.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

56 is the temporary channel, they will be 10.1 on RF channel 10 when they switch over.

They should never appear as 56.1 but always as 10.1. If your receiver sees them as 56.1, the station's PSIP computer needs to be rebooted.

Channels above channel 51 are being abandoned to local emergency services, cell phone and blue tooth and such applications.


----------



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys... I only watch CBS on monday night and of course some for march madness.. This is why delaying the switch was bad, problems during events like this?


----------



## cajun_fan (Nov 15, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> 56 is the temporary channel, they will be 10.1 on RF channel 10 when they switch over.
> 
> They should never appear as 56.1 but always as 10.1. If your receiver sees them as 56.1, the station's PSIP computer needs to be rebooted.
> 
> Channels above channel 51 are being abandoned to local emergency services, cell phone and blue tooth and such applications.


I was having this same issue with klfy, but thought it was somethng on my end. I still don't understand what the issue is, or whether to call klfy or D***??? Per your post, I should call klfy and tell them to reboot their psip??

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## northrk (Sep 13, 2007)

Did you try to reset your antenna setup before rescan? If not try that.


----------

